# Our nanny goat seems depressed after her kid died.



## magsnchewy (Mar 6, 2011)

We have 2 females Flicka and Fiona, and 1 male, Scaper. Flicka had 1 kid on Feb 9th. We named her Pinny and she is doing well. Fiona also had one kid on March 4th, her kid did not make it. Fiona and Flicka have always been together and are currenly together. Fiona seems sad. Is this my imagination, or is this really possible?? If it is possible, how do I handle it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah it is certainly possible for her to mourn the loss. Just give her lots of TLC and she should come out of it soon. Make sure you milk her (or at the very least you relieve the pressure to help her dry off so that she doesnt get mastitis)


----------



## magsnchewy (Mar 6, 2011)

How often and how long should we milk her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what was your intention for having goats?


----------



## magsnchewy (Mar 6, 2011)

We have pygmys. We keep them as pets.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so you want to milk her enough to relieve the pressure -- check her udder at least twice a day for a few days and then you can go to once a day and then every other day etc till she stops producing milk. This will dry her off slowly


----------



## magsnchewy (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! This seems to have helped a ton!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad to hear it -- she was probably sore and wanting her baby to nurse. She may bond a bit to you as well because you are milking her.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

My sheep Moose is the worse one to grieve. When dogs killed my cat, George we buried him in his favorite spot in the goat yard. Moose stopped eating and would lay down beside George's grave. When my horse Shogun went nuts and killed my sheep, Dobie Moose and my other sheep Baa Baa stood on his grave for days with their heads on his cross. Moose wouldn't eat and I even called my vet. He said to give him TLC and let them grieve. My goats acted sad but didn't stop eating. Moose was very bonded to George and Dobie.
When I wean or re-home someone, the goats call for the missing one. It takes them a few days but they stop. I gave my herd queen to a friend with a pretty pygmy buck and Mischief hated him. She wouldn't let him breed and kept climbing over the fence. She walked down the road and found the brother-in-law had a nubian buck she liked. She climbed right in his pen and refuses to go back. Guess she likes tall, dark and handsome. :laugh: No shorties for her. ha

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are wanting to dry her up...I'd not feed her grain or limit it...and not feed her any high power hay....
Poor Girl ...yes they do grieve .... give her plenty of love....  :hug:


----------



## Louismarcy (Feb 13, 2014)

We have had 4 nannies kid with twins, all died at birth except one nanny had one die and one is ok. Why are we having so many die? We weren't here when they kid, but were dead when we found them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to have a necropsy done. There could be many reasons.


----------

